

The Open Source Report Card - gkop
http://osrc.dfm.io/

======
mindcrime
Pretty cool. My report sounds pretty close to accurate.

[http://osrc.dfm.io/mindcrime](http://osrc.dfm.io/mindcrime)

\---

These days, Phillip is most actively contributing to the repositories:
fogbeam/Quoddy, fogbeam/Neddick, fogbeam/GroovyActivityStreams,
fogbeam/jFriendOfAFriend, and fogbeam/Hatteras.

Phillip has contributed to repositories in 14 languages. In particular,
Phillip seems to be a pretty serious Groovy expert with a surprisingly broad
knowledge of JavaScript as well. The following chart shows the number of
contributions Phillip made to repositories mainly written in Groovy,
JavaScript, Java, Python, and CSS.

\---

OK, that all sounds pretty close to right. The only exception would be, I
don't recall offhand contributing to any Python projects. I have done some
Python coding, but it was all internal stuff for a company I used to work for.
_shrug_

Still, this is pretty neat. I like the way it gives you names of other
Githubber's you (might|should) know or connect with.

